

New Clues in Robin Williams' Final Hours [Lewy body dementia?] (video) - dctoedt
http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/clues-robin-williams-final-hours-26846816

======
dctoedt
A source close to Williams's family is quoted as saying, "correlation doesn't
necessarily equal causation, but it was illuminating, yes."

